

Ask HN: Who are your favorite examples of impeccable customer support? - taylorwc

Doing a quick poll to compile a list of sites&#x2F;services that have a reputation for excellent customer service, particularly in the opinion of HN&#x27;s audience.
======
cmdr_shprd5280
Kind of a niche offering, but Metrowax records (www.metrowax.com) has been
incredible in my experiences.

In one instance, the owner of the shop actually reached out to let me know
that the condition of the record was such that track 1 didn't play. While this
was mentioned in the description, I didn't notice at first and he revised my
order for me and gave me some good turntable advice.

